# Skeletons



## pmkoch (Jan 17, 2018)

I am looking for some 5-6' poseable skeletons to make a campfire scene with. Where can I get the most bang for my buck?


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Well at regular price, Home Depot's are $29.99 with free shipping. Lowe's are $35.99 I think and aren't quite as nice. The Home depot ones have eyes that light up if you want and the Lowes' ones have the older blow mold heads. Because the eyes light up in the HD ones, there is a battery compartment on the back of the head and also a speaker grille, so maybe you don't want that. But they also have the jaw mech ready to go for automation, just needs a servo or motor and mount.



I think the paint job is slightly better on the HD ones. Menards, which is regional here in the midwest for the most part also have them, but the ones at my store are SHINY plastic with very little paint. They look BAD.


There is a post that Ollies had them for $10, but I don't have Ollie's around here.


----------



## pmkoch (Jan 17, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks for the info! I saw some nice looking ones at CVS for $50. Are those better quality/will they last longer in the elements?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

One way to find out if the Skeleton is good quality for me is take you finger and push on the center of the rib cage and if it you can touch the back then it is cheap plastic and will not last that long. Target skeletons (crazybones) for $40 are thicker plastic and will not be able to push without breaking something are the best buy in my mind.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

pmkoch said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the info! I saw some nice looking ones at CVS for $50. Are those better quality/will they last longer in the elements?


The ones sold by CVS are high quality poseable skellies. The price is also high but they are sturdier than most of the cheaper counterparts. I have two of these, along with a few of the ones sold by Walgreens a few years back. The poseable feature is really nice. Watch for a discount coupon for CVS and you can sometimes knock 20% off.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Check Walgreens if you have any in your area.


----------



## jud (Jul 30, 2016)

Kroger carries good ones as well. Last year they were $50. My Kroger is just now getting their Halloween stuff out so I don't know how much they are this year.


----------



## DeviousConcoctions (Feb 11, 2008)

*Skeletons @ DC Props*

DC Props also has posable HIGH Quality skeletons. www.dcprops.com under static props


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thinking the HD one's are better quality this year than years past. If I'm not mistaken they are advertised as Pose n Stay models just not in a box like you'd find at Costco and I always felt were higher quality than what HD used to sell.

The only good thing about the one's HD used to sell was the spine was bigger and you could fit 1/2-3/4 PVC up it pretty easily!


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Walmart has the same ones you'll find at walgreens etc. for $30 each. The Home Depot ones are also $30, with red LED eyes, but I find their heads to be weirdly shaped.

If you wait until after, I got a bunch of nice skeletons at Walgreens for $4 each on Nov. 6 (clearance!!!)


----------



## pmkoch (Jan 17, 2018)

So far I have bought one from Home Depot and one from Target. Both are pretty good quality but the Home Depot skeleton is more adjustable which is nice. I feel like the Target skeleton is more sturdy though because of it.


----------



## Walkure (Sep 19, 2018)

Purchased 2 skeletons from Home Depot online with free delivery.



















:jol::jol:


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

MichaelMyers666 said:


> If you wait until after, I got a bunch of nice skeletons at Walgreens for $4 each on Nov. 6 (clearance!!!)


Assuming they still have any. I wanted to do that last year but every single skeleton at local stores was gone before Halloween so nothing was on clearance.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

The regular skeletons at my Home Depot are already gone bought the last one yesterday. They have plenty of the have plenty of the glow in the dark ones. Can't believe they sell them for more than the standard ones nobody seems to want them and last year they dropped the price on them.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Cephus said:


> Assuming they still have any. I wanted to do that last year but every single skeleton at local stores was gone before Halloween so nothing was on clearance.


Yeah, that's too bad. I got lucky that year. There are literally 20 Walgreens within a 20 mile radius here.

I was able to go online, had to specifically search for "skeleton", and it showed me how many each store had. Most were sold out, but a few of the ones in "worse" parts of town had several. I should have bought more

You might keep an eye on the website this year. It's also 25%, 50%, 75%, and then finally 90% off the week after. So getting one for 1/2 price is still a deal

I will say they switched skeleton suppliers last year, they have a different looking skull, more menacing looking. But still good. Michael's wants $80 for theirs!


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

i'm going to grab at least one more HD skeleton, they still have plenty and at $30, it's a steal. I'll see if any survive at Walgreens until after the season.


----------

